# Yea, I did THAT!



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Kept having trouble with the minimum radius issues my "star" puller was having so I, being me, decided to take drastic action and remidyfy the situation! Cut the "chins" off it and it takes 15"'s like it was born doin it and it can do other tricks TOO!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

What? I'm the only heretic on here? None of y'all have any "customs" you have created?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Chip said:


> What? I'm the only heretic on here? None of y'all have any "customs" you have created?


Chip,
Guess I've been living in a cave 'cause I don't have a clue what the hell you're talking about. What are "chins"?
Please enlighten me.
Bob


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

raleets said:


> Chip,
> Guess I've been living in a cave 'cause I don't have a clue what the hell you're talking about. What are "chins"?
> Please enlighten me.
> Bob


The front and rear where the ladders and "plow" looking piece, air hoses and whatnot that would not allow free play in the trucks, looked like a "chin" on the "face" loco's have.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ummm, it's your railroad, I reckon you can do with it whatever you want. Heck, real RRs modify their equipment, why not us modelers? 

I wonder if a real RR has ever gotten themselves into that position predicament?


----------



## pvt64 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have taken a Dremel tool to the inside of cylinders on steam engines to give the leading trick more room to swivel and also the inside edges of the car body and main beam under the car on my B60 baggage cars for the same reason.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

A lot of O gauge locos are built that way, they just have the 'chin' built into the truck.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've "clearanced" things a little here and there to correct problems, but I can't say that I've ever whittled away parts of the locomotive. But if it works for you, Rock on!


----------



## UP HOGGER (May 29, 2017)

Is that a DD-40?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have enough problems getting my trains to run the "proper" way without derailing.
This would wreak havoc all over my layout.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

It's your railroad so make it work! Besides most people won't even notice what you did anyway! Enjoy!


----------

